# I love my cat........



## Supertrooper (4 July 2015)

When at 5am he seeks my ear out, shoves his little nose down it and purrs like a good un so my whole head vibrates ;-)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 July 2015)

Awww.    

Mine has a thing about trying to prickle my armpit with his claws. Sod.


----------



## cava14una (4 July 2015)

Mine washes my face and purrs at about the same time


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 July 2015)

Mine is "done" but thinks my arm is something to make mad passionate love to then he likes to sit on the linen drum while I shower.... he also likes shrieking very early in the morning. 

Other cat has lots of voices for different feelings and certainly makes it known when she wants something be it a stroke, food (usually ) or to go out!


----------



## cava14una (5 July 2015)

Timothy my other boy put me in A&E ambulance the works!! We were playing fetch with a mouse and he got a bit over excited swung round my leg and punctured a vein with his claw

Bloody every where my slipper was awash and of course it stopped just before we arrived at hospital so they dressed and sent me home.

I still love him honest


----------



## Embo (8 July 2015)

Luna likes to lick earlobes and fingers. She has more recently started to 'nibble' OH's earlobes if simply licking them doesn't get the desired reaction.

We have a faux fur throw which usually ends up on the floor at bedtime. It has a satiny sort of lining... and Luna likes to run around, jump onto the throw and therefore skid on it. Then she runs out the room, does the rounds, runs back in and does it again. The sound of the satiny lining rubbing against itself sets my teeth on edge! 

Loki likes to touch my face. He will either sit on my chest or next to my head on the pillow and just... touches. Eyes, nose, lips, cheeks... even my hair! He used to bring his toys onto the bed, then proceed to play with them. We had to confiscate them and hide them under our pillows - usually ended up with the entire collection! Not done it in a while, though. Don't think he liked having to wait till the morning to get his toys back!


----------



## BBP (9 July 2015)

Mine likes to sleep on my face! Doesn't matter if I'm in bed or sitting on the sofa she will climb as high up on my chest and shoulders as she can til at least part of her is pressed against my face..then she goes to sleep. So cute, so awkward!


----------



## Supertrooper (9 July 2015)

I woke up the other morning to find my lovely husband had covered my head in catnip toys, thank god I woke up before TopCat launched on me :-(


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 July 2015)

Supertrooper said:



			I woke up the other morning to find my lovely husband had covered my head in catnip toys, thank god I woke up before TopCat launched on me :-(
		
Click to expand...

Glad you didn't get attacked indirectly.  Wicked hubby!


----------



## saltpetres (17 July 2015)

KatPT said:



			Mine likes to sleep on my face! Doesn't matter if I'm in bed or sitting on the sofa she will climb as high up on my chest and shoulders as she can til at least part of her is pressed against my face..then she goes to sleep. So cute, so awkward!
		
Click to expand...

Mine does too! Sometimes she just can't get close enough. Last night she discovered that the hollow of my eye socket makes a perfect spot for her head to lay  
Also, we used to have indoor plants. One day she decided that smearing the potting mix over the entire floor then padding it all through the whole house/over the couches/beds was the most fun a girl could have  ...we don't have indoor plants anymore.


----------



## asmp (17 July 2015)

Mine greeted me this evening by throwing up on the front lawn as I arrived (at least it was outside I suppose!)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 July 2015)

My mum returned home the other day to find a beige furball with leaves in in the lounge she then went into the kitchen to find the heavy crystal vase holding flowers shed been given from work on its side, chew marks in the leaves of the flowers which were scattered all over the floor, the water from the vase had soaked his insurance documents.  She then thought he'd died as he was so deeply asleep on my bed, 3 days later she went to get crackers out the cupboard beneath and the box was welded to the Base from where the water had fallen through into the cupboard!


----------

